# Bettas and other fish?



## AllieLovesFishies (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok, I know, I know. Everything people are going to say is 'Betta fish can not be put with other fish!'. But, I just recieved a new 29 gallon tank, and I was thinking about putting my betta in there with a few other fish. I just think it would be pointless to keep a small 2 gallon tank and to have to keep up the maintnece on both of them every week. So I started researching some fish that might get along with my betta...
- Zebra Danios
- Neon Tetras or maybe some Glofish
- Platys
Those are the ones I'm thinking about getting. Everything I read say they will get along fine. But, I am just nervous. I don't want to wake up one morning to see all my fish dead except for my betta. So what do you guys think? Should I keep my poor little betta alone in a 2 gallon tank, or lit him swim along in a bigger tank with other fish?? Please help me out:/


----------



## PSpades (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes it is fine. Just watch and monitor the behaviour of your betta for the first few days. I have a 20gal with a betta and tons of other fishes but he gets along fine. At first it started chasing the guppies but realized it was too slow and gave up lol..so now it's peaceful with everything else. Good luck.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Whos these other people?To be honest there is usually no good reason a betta cannot be in a well planned out larger community tank.They do like a territory of their own,which is easy to accomplish.

The way a betta thinks is,bright color equals rival male,so usually a more colorful fish should be avoided to keep the peace.A good school of neons will be fine they can most likely outswim him.I wouldnt suggest zebras or glofish they can be nippy and hyper active,stressing him out.

Do you plan to add live plants?


----------



## PSpades (Nov 3, 2011)

I keep my betta with a really nice long swordtail and male guppies with no problem, so I guess it depends on your betta's temper.


----------



## AllieLovesFishies (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks to everyone I feel much better about adding other fish now. And regarding if I plan on adding live plants, the answer is most likely yes. Right now I have only lots of fake plants. Not now exactly do I plan to get live plants, but very soon hopefully. Why??


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Just wondering.

Bettas love live plants to swim in and lay on,and they make the tank healthier.Tetras feel more secure with them too.


----------



## AllieLovesFishies (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok thanks I will definitely plan on getting plants!


----------



## prostock442 (Feb 5, 2011)

I was told by a forum member that it's ok to keep betta's together, they said start off with 7 or more females and all should be fine. What do you think?


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

AllieLovesFishies, I have my Beta in a 75 gallon with a lot of other fish. The only thing you really have to have as far as a Beta goes to keep them happy is a plant to hide in. I made the mistake of cleaning my tank up a bit and replanting all the plants that had gotten uprooted. When I did that my Beta was very unhappy with me since i basically took away the massive clump of plants that had managed to form. I went out and got a... well honestly I have no idea what type of plant it is, but it is very tall and has very big leaves that spiral. He loves it.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

AllieLovesFishies said:


> Ok, I know, I know. Everything people are going to say is 'Betta fish can not be put with other fish!'. But, I just recieved a new 29 gallon tank, and I was thinking about putting my betta in there with a few other fish. I just think it would be pointless to keep a small 2 gallon tank and to have to keep up the maintnece on both of them every week. So I started researching some fish that might get along with my betta...
> - Zebra Danios
> - Neon Tetras or maybe some Glofish
> - Platys
> Those are the ones I'm thinking about getting. Everything I read say they will get along fine. But, I am just nervous. I don't want to wake up one morning to see all my fish dead except for my betta. So what do you guys think? Should I keep my poor little betta alone in a 2 gallon tank, or lit him swim along in a bigger tank with other fish?? Please help me out:/


I've seen female bettas in lots of community tanks, usually its the males that should be kept alone but regardless i dont think any fish at all should be kept in anything smaller than a ten gallon regaurdless of size, thats just cruel in my opinion


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

SuckMyCichlids said:


> I've seen female bettas in lots of community tanks, usually its the males that should be kept alone but regardless i dont think any fish at all should be kept in anything smaller than a ten gallon regaurdless of size, thats just cruel in my opinion


Agreed. I would really like to find the person(s) that came up with the idea that sticking a Beta in a cup was okay and shove them in a 2x2 closet for a week. When I let them out I would ask them "how's that feel"?


----------



## AllieLovesFishies (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

If you plant the heck out of that 2 gallon, it's not a terrible amount of maintenance. A tank that size would actually make an adorable shrimp tank for cherry shrimp. Get a lot of crypts and anubias, maybe some moss too, none of those require much maint. The great thing about plants is that they do a lot of the work keeping the tank healthy for you. Shrimp are fairly low maint. too, so it'd be an easy tank to keep healthy


----------



## AllieLovesFishies (Nov 6, 2011)

Kehy said:


> If you plant the heck out of that 2 gallon, it's not a terrible amount of maintenance. A tank that size would actually make an adorable shrimp tank for cherry shrimp. Get a lot of crypts and anubias, maybe some moss too, none of those require much maint. The great thing about plants is that they do a lot of the work keeping the tank healthy for you. Shrimp are fairly low maint. too, so it'd be an easy tank to keep healthy


Uhm thanks, but what does this have to do with my original question?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

AllieLovesFishies said:


> Uhm thanks, but what does this have to do with my original question?


Nothing, i just like butting in with random ideas


----------



## AllieLovesFishies (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh ok then thanks


----------

